
Super-Charge Your Python Builds – Test What Matters, Stop Testing What Doesn't - cbeeson
https://www.man.com/super-charge-python-builds
======
fersarr
This opensource project, called partialtesting, uses coverage data (based on
Ned's coveragepy 5.0) to get a list of tests that should be run for every
commit/Pull-request. The goal is to save time by only running relevant tests,
instead of the entire test suite. The code and more details are available here
[https://github.com/man-group/partialtesting](https://github.com/man-
group/partialtesting)

